# JASTECH at home



## JASTECH (Jan 10, 2016)

I have 12 APBT's and a Kangal. I had 30+ chickens and some goats. Last year found kitten with 3 paws frozen to radiator support, poured warm water on its paws to unstick him then took him into house in small crate. Here are first pics and pics from yesterday with CJ in my sons thermal coveralls.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 11, 2016)

She is adorable


----------



## JASTECH (Jan 11, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> She is adorable


Thanks, "he" needs to be neutered, has torn my corner sectional and the back of two kitchen chairs, plus started to spray sense he's a year old now. I did build him one of them cat furniture's so maybe it'll help. Out here they want about $90 to neuter and I can't afford it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 11, 2016)

Oops.
Yeah, I'm aware they can be a bit expensive


----------



## JASTECH (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh, after reading so many here show their pets. I forgot about mine. I have shown my APBT's for years. The blood lines I have go back to the 1920's. I have over 130 Ribbons and trophies on my dogs with International Champion's, and Champion's off my yard. I have also raised lizards of the world in the past.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow, congrats. I show but haven't quite got breeding or much our of the hatchery yet. Do you currently show?


----------



## JASTECH (Jan 11, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Wow, congrats. I show but haven't quite got breeding or much our of the hatchery yet. Do you currently show?


Not at this time, wife abandoned our 3 year old son and I 6 years ago. So everything went down hill, she divorced me and was finalize in February. With my injuries after being electrocuted I need to move to western Texas, so first I need to sell my 3k sq.ft. house on 15-18 acres. It had been totally moused inside, she let her dogs mess the carpets and didn't do dishes. So my son and I have been trying to clean the place and repair damage she left. But, once we get land in Texas, build a Earthship to live in OTG we will go to shows again. I train my dogs too for what ever I need them for.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 8, 2016)

Haven't seen you on in a while, hope everything is okay!


----------

